# Christina Aguilera hoooot 1x HQ



## steven91 (25 Apr. 2012)




----------



## walme (25 Apr. 2012)

nett, aber wo ist der mix?


----------



## steven91 (25 Apr. 2012)

eher "sonstiges"...keine ahnung wo ichs sonst posten sollte


----------



## DonEnrico (26 Apr. 2012)

Danke für Chrisi!


----------



## Jone (26 Apr. 2012)

:thx: für dieses hammermäßige Bild


----------



## stevo3 (26 Apr. 2012)

HAMMER!

Danke Dir!


----------



## desert_fox (26 Apr. 2012)

das waren noch zeiten !


----------



## alfebo (26 Apr. 2012)

Danke für dieses tolle Foto :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (26 Apr. 2012)

gibt es davon auch ein gif, bei dem sich der Reisverschluss in der Mitte nach unten zieht 

:thx: für Christina


----------



## Mücke 67 (27 Apr. 2012)

steven91 schrieb:


>



du hast alles dazu gesagt:thx:


----------



## Grauer Wolf (27 Apr. 2012)

:thx:


----------



## hannibal01 (27 Apr. 2012)

Danke, danke.


----------



## chini72 (28 Apr. 2012)

Was ist davon übrig geblieben??


----------



## Xtinalover (28 Apr. 2012)

danke steven91,einfach ein hammermäßiges bild unseres lieblings!


----------



## MetalFan (29 Apr. 2012)

desert_fox schrieb:


> das waren noch zeiten !



Stimmt!

Tolles Bild!


----------



## joergi (5 Mai 2012)

Ganz schön knackig


----------



## achim0081500 (21 Juli 2012)

hammermäßig sah sie da aus


----------

